
Why I contribute to Chromium - ingve
https://opensource.googleblog.com/2016/12/why-i-contribute-to-chromium.html
======
legulere
I think if you don't benefit greatly from it, you shouldn't contribute to
Chrome (which you are doing by contributing to Chromium). It's a commercial
product Google is making money with indirectly by pushing you to Google
services and collecting data with it.

Open source shouldn't be about having people work for free or for a laughable
amount of money on your commercial project. You shouldn't have to work for
free to be able to get a job.

------
nojvek
I've contributed to chromium devtools. Didn't any financial kudos. Would have
been nice. $175 would go a long way for me. I would buy a RC plane and call it
buggy.

Chromium being open has resulted in a lot of great projects. I just wished
they developed on github. Their bug tracker and review tools really need an
upgrade.

~~~
thewhitetulip
I feel that open source projects should at least have a mirror or issue repo
on Github, I have a lot of issues with Firefox that I'd have reported in a
jiffy on Github, but when I open firefox's issue manager, I get lost, plus I
have to go, sign up and then report etc It is a hassle that we can avoid if we
all use github/gitlab

~~~
bad_user
I love GitHub and I use it for my own projects, however the increased reliance
of the open-source community on GitHub worries me, because if this
relationship goes sour it will be worse than what happened with SourceForge,
because GitHub is much bigger with a much greater lock-in effect, because it
also turned out to be a sort of social network for developers.

Many high profile projects don't even point at their own domain anymore,
GitHub being their homepage, which is reckless for popular projects, given
that a domain is only about $10 per year and given that hosting of static
pages is essentially free.

Personally I hope that an alternative like GitLab takes off, because in the
worst case scenario you can host it yourself.

~~~
jsli
We still have BitBucket. Cheers.

~~~
nf05papsjfVbc
I used to root for BitBucket earlier because I too didn't like GitHub being
treated as if it was 'The Way to Have Git On The Internet'.

However, after I started working at a place which uses Atlassian's wiki
software and JIRA, I don't hold them in high regard anymore.

Now, I root for GitLab.

~~~
thewhitetulip
I got so tired with todo tools/ stuff like that, I wrote my own in Go. I don't
have to worry about the changes they make to their products and it works
offline!

[http://github.com/thewhitetulip/Tasks](http://github.com/thewhitetulip/Tasks)

I am currently working to make it run via ajax, it'll be fun :-)

------
wyldfire
> After review by a team of volunteer engineers, the recipients receive our
> heartfelt thanks and a small token of our appreciation.

I hadn't heard about this, good for Google. Just how small is the token?

~~~
rm999
From [http://blog.bonus.ly/a-look-at-googles-peer-to-peer-bonus-
sy...](http://blog.bonus.ly/a-look-at-googles-peer-to-peer-bonus-system):

> A typical example would be one employee giving $175 to a peer that “coded an
> SQL query for me and saved me a lot of time.” ... the sums involved might be
> considered “insulting”.

~~~
puzzle
That's the internal peer bonus. Once you factor in taxes (bonuses incur a
higher rate), depending on your base salary, you are left with about $100.
It's definitely more valuable than a thank you card, but the main point is
about acknowledging someone that went beyond duty. It's not for e.g.
substantial projects -- that's what spot bonuses and yearly performance
bonuses are for. Your snide remark borders more on "insulting".

As for open source contributors, there's definitely schwag involved. I'm not
sure if any sums are involved, since there might be legal and financial
implications for both sides.

~~~
skylark
No need to bite at the person you're responding to. That's a direct quote from
the article.

------
alashley
sort of reminds me of this post from a few years back: [http://aaronboodman-
com-v1.blogspot.ca/2010/10/wherein-i-hel...](http://aaronboodman-
com-v1.blogspot.ca/2010/10/wherein-i-help-you-get-good-job.html)

------
BipolarElsa
Something about giving away all of my browsing information to Google in total
puts a bad taste in my mouth.

I'd rather stick with Firefox and use DuckDuckGo when I want to run an
unfiltered(ish) search.

~~~
lucaspiller
Just a friendly reminder that HN considers comments that don't contribute to
the article "off-topic" and you are likely to be downvoted as such. If you
want to turn around your negative karma, please try and follow the community
guidelines. Additionally this week there is a political embargo, so comments
like this are even more likely to be penalised.

~~~
thecatspaw
> Additionally this week there is a political embargo

there is? is there some sort of announcement for this?

~~~
eivarv
They're referring to this [0] post, which was kinda controversial.

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13108404](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13108404)

